# Music.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What do you listed too.

I like Pink Floyd,Yes.Some nu metal Sepultura,Slipknot.Pistols.Stones.Offspring.Some classical stuff,Carl Orf,Wagner


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Now you're talking!

Slipknot - brill.

Motorhead - pure class - saw them in November

Ozzy rules.

I also like Fats Domino - there's the range in taste I have!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think out of the nu metal stuff,Slipknot have it.If you listed to one of their albums it is sheer class,so much variety,not all thrashing guitars,and shouting









Motorhead are just the godfather or metal,was really into them when I was younger,have quite a few records in the loft


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Linkin Park, Lost Prophets (seen em both live Feckin awesome), most nu metal, most old stuff, maiden, rush, Steve Vai any thing that stirs me.

Going to see Pink tomorrow night mmmm dirty.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Also a bit off the wall Rammstein, can't understand a word but its top driving music.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Rammstein,What a great band.Have you got Mutter?Fire Free is one of the best tracks I have ever heard









First heard it in the film XXX.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Alex,

Brilliant album, the scene in XXX when the band are playing Feuer Frei is one of the best. I also like Ich Will but the rest of the album is cool. I've also got Lichtspielhaus on dvd, would love to see them live.









Play any of Mutter loud with the window done when you are next to another car and wait for the funny looks.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Spelling, and I write complex technical reports for a living doh.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Rammstein are the dog's!

Ich Will!

Got both Slipknot albums(new one on its way) & DVD of when they played Webmley Arena-think it was there.

What about Pantera? Beltin'!


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Vulgar Display of Power was a corker.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not half!

I really got into them after getting their 100% proof live album. The song Walk is class.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi AlexR, we seem to have one or to things in common, i followed Floyd from 1970,first concert in Sheffield City Hall, was there again last month [FEB] to see the Australian Pink Floyd [saw them a couple of yrs ago] but this time they filled the place [very good] was gob smacked when i saw the place full. fred.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just started listening to Ozzy courtesy of Paul, like most things except hip-hop and "plastic pop".

Most listened to recently (except for Ozzy) -

13th Floor Elevators

Iron Butterfly

Jimmy Dludlu

Johnny Cash

Primal Scream


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

How's it going John? Good stuff eh?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> How's it going John? Good stuff eh?


 It is good Paul, don't know why I havent tried his solo stuff before


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Best thing they did firing him from Black Sabbath.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like all sorts of stuff. In the car at the mo is Puddle Of Mud, recently got The Donnas cd off Mr C and that's pretty good. Went to see The Black Rebel Motorcycle Club a month or so ago and they were just superb, Bowling For Soup a month or so before them and they were great fun. I'd love to see The Red Hot Chili Peppers and the Foo Fighters again. I like what little bit of Rammstein I've seen (and heard) on the Kerrang video channel. Seen Linkin Park twice and they were brilliant each time - Hybrid Theory is great to drive fast to.

Saw Pink Floyd at Wembley a good while ago and they were just awesome (without Roger Waters though







), Rush are still a big favourite. However I wasn't (and still aren't) too keen on Ozzy as a solo artist, I preferred him in Sabbath (Never Say Die is a cracking album). Also never really liked Rainbow, Deep Purple, Whitesnake etc. Led Zeppelin are still fantastic - I went to see Page and Plant a while ago at Sheffield Arena they were both in superb form and it's the closest I'll ever get to seeing Zeppelin in the flesh. Cream are excellent but most of Claptons solo stuff leaves me cold.

I like all sorts of other stuff too - Fiona Apple, Lisa Loeb, Faithless (dance act and fantastic - they can do no wrong!), Kylie Minogue (good live too), The Orb, Future Sound Of London, The Doves, Placebo (seen 'em twice now - good both times) the list is endless really. If I like it I'll listen to it and try and get to see them live







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Fred another Floyd fan







.

My dad was into them so I was brought up with their music.I went to see them at Earls Court a few years back,awesome,no other word for it.

Place was packed.When the started playing"Wish you were here" everyone started singing along,all had been quiet until then.

I love them.Wish you were here is my favourite album


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Alex, if your talking about the Earl's Court gig's in the mid 90's [they did a ten show stint] i was there at one of them, i had seen the same show [part of there last world tour] in Paris at an out door event a couple of months before, fantastic. got all the records/CD's and a few bootlegs/oddballs, Black Sabbath was one of the best Rock band's to come out of the 70's know dout about it, saw them two or three times, first time was straight after they did the first album,never forget ozzy voice it was just fantastic and so powerfull.

I play music all the time and can listen to any thing from the 40's onward Swing, Rock & Roll , the greatest group ever The Beatles, to Bowie, Weller, Kinks J,M,Jarr, Tamla,etc,etc, love it, can't get my head round Jazz though tried but sounds like half the music's missing to me, well you can't win em all. cheers fred.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Fred yes Earls court,is it that long ago,seems only a few years


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

1. Bobbie Dylan .... early work is best.

2. Rosenberg Trio .... jazz acoustic guitars ... awsome stuff if you appreciate real guitar playing









3. Any Irish jigs and reels .... yeah baby









Gravedodger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

3. Any Irish jigs and reels .... yeah baby [IMG alt="tongue.gif" said:


> http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/html/emoticons/tongue.gif[/IMG] Gravedodger


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm in a time warp, firmly fixed in late 60's into the 70's and early 80's. liking most of the "hard rock" from that era. I do hear the odd new track I like, but don't really follow any new music any more.

My son seems to have developed an intrest in clasical music, a bit strange for a 11 year old (At least I don't have to listen to the latest "pop drivel") So I don't mind listening to some clasical works especialy the heavier ones like the Mars suite, Hall of the Mountain King, Ride of the Vallkeries and 1812 Overture for example.

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've just been bashing away on the strat to a few of the "Bard of Barkings" Classic's.









I was a miner

I was a docker....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Nacy Griffiths


 Assuming you mean Nancy, I'm with you all the way Mark.

midnight at the 5 and dime a particular fav.

do you have other voices other rooms? Just love that album.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Nacy Griffiths
> ...


 Hi PG,

Yes, One Fair Summer Evening is my favourite. At one time I would have labelled her and similar crap! I couldn't have imagined listening to it but after working in the flat sunny open spaces Omaha in '89 it all made sense in a way that it wouldn't have in Bradford


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"I'm in a time warp, firmly fixed in late 60's into the 70's and early 80's. liking most of the "hard rock" from that era. I do hear the odd new track I like, but don't really follow any new music any more."

Mike

Try listening to a new group called The Datsuns - old fashioned hard rock at its best. They are like a breath of fresh air in a world of stale rap sh*te














I saw them at the Carling Festival last year and they were the best thing on stage. Beating the likes of The Darkness (who leave me utterly cold), Placebo, Linkin Park etc


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

*LEMMY!*

Sorry..............

Mike

Wagner's Ring Cycle (Valkyries etc) is, class.

Tell your lad to check out Vivaldi's Four Seasons. Brilliant.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks OZZY ,

Sorry......... Paul, We know it note for note!! Why do youngsters play the same thing over and over again??

MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mysterey of life

Least it's not pop band - dunno what lad's equivalent of Steps is...........


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul,

Yes, thanks for small mercies !!!

Mike..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> *LEMMY!*
> 
> Sorry..............
> 
> ...


WAGNER

MUSIC at it's HEAVIEST......and thats not just the singers









I'm glad to see we've got someone with taste on the forum














.

As well as the master I'll listen to anything. I do like challenging music. It's a shame the youth of today can't come up with any







.


----------

